# Urdu: Faarigh فارغ



## Kasrav

Hello

What does faarig mean ? To have spare time, "be jobless" ? With what other verbs/words is it used faarig baitha hai..faaarig hoon..etc.

Thanks in advance
kasrav


----------



## Alfaaz

فارغ / faarigh


> 1. مطمئِن، بے فکر، *فارغ* البال، آسودہ، بے نیاز۔
> 2. خالی، آزاد، وہ شخص جو کام سے فرصت پا چکا ہو۔


 1.mutmaien, be fikr, faarigh-ul-baal, aasoodah, be niyaaz
2. xaali, aazaad, woh shakhs jo kaam se furSat paa chukaa ho
Platts: 


> A فارغ _fārig̠_ (act. part. of فرغ 'to be free (from), be unoccupied,' &c.), adj. Free from care, or anxiety; contented; free from labour or business; free, at leisure, unoccupied, unemployed, disengaged;—cleared, absolved, discharged;—ceasing (from labour, &c.), ending, finishing....


----------



## marrish

Hello Kasrav,

This old thread may answer some of your questions, have a look at it:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1553836

The basic meaning of *fariGh* is that of being free from something or to be disengaged. This word is used as an adjective in Urdu, and forms compound verbs, indeed, e.g.:

_*fāriGh honā (-**se*), To be free (from), be clear (of); to be at leisure; to obtain an acquittance;—to cease (from), to finish, have done (with)._

For spare time there is an expression which incorporates the subject word: _faariGh awqaat_, as in:

فارغ اوقات میں مجھے شناوری کرنا پسند ہے _faariGh awqaat meN mujhe shinaavarii karnaa pasand hai_.

میں کام سے پانچ بجے کے بعد فارغ ہو جاءوں گا _meN kaam se paaNch baje ke ba3d faariGh ho jaa'uuN gaa.
_
Or even, as has been suggested in the old thread, one can conclude after a long conversation with someone:
اس سے بات کرنا فضول ہے، یہ آدمی تو فارغ ہی ہے_! is se baat karnaa fuzuul hai, yih aadamii to faariGh hii hai!_


----------



## Kasrav

Thank you marrish for the detailed explanations. Very helpful.
(apologies for not searching properly in the forum before posting the new thread).


----------



## Qureshpor

Kasrav said:


> Hello
> 
> What does faarig mean ? To have spare time, "be jobless" ? With what other verbs/words is it used faarig baitha hai..faaarig hoon..etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> kasrav



Alfaaz SaaHib has already provided you with a comprehensive reply. I shall try to give a few examples.

bhaa'ii kab faariGh ho ge kaam se. cinema kaa vaqt hone vaalaa hai!

When are you going to be free from your work? It is nearly time for the cinema!

vuh itnaa sust thaa kih kampnii vaaloN ne use kaam se faariGh kar diyaa.

He was so lazy that the company discharged him of his employment.

"kaam the 3ishq meN bahut, par Miir
ham haiN faariGh hu'e shitaabii se!"

Mir 

There were many exploits in love, but Miir
I seem to have become free of it, swiftly!

maiN ne aap jaisaa "faariGhu_lbaal" shaxs pahle kabhii nahiiN dekhaa!

I have never before seen such a care-free person as you!

vuh Punjab University se faariGhu_ttaHsiil ho kar London chale ga'e.

After graduating from Punjab University, he went to London.

Edit: I must have been typing (very slowly) whilst marrish SaaHib was posting his message! Apologies!


----------



## lcfatima

Would Hindi speakers generally use/understand faarigh? What would be a Hindi equivalent?


----------



## marrish

lcfatima said:


> Would Hindi speakers generally use/understand faarigh? *What would be a Hindi equivalent?*


I found this on a FB page 'Urdu for Hindi speakers':
फ़ारिग़ (فارغ) = निवृत्त, निश्चिंत, सावकाश [_faariGh = nivritt, nishchiNt, saavakaash_]. For the Hindi speakers to evaluate if only they happen to peep into this Urdu thread.

The meaning is given in this context:

आराइश-ए-जमाल से फ़ारिग़ नहीं हनूज़
पेश-ए-नज़र है *आइना *दाइम *नक़ाब*** में
(ग़ालिब)

آرائشِ جمال سے فارغ نہیں ہنوز
پیشِ نظر ہے آئینہ دائم نقاب میں
(غالب)

*I'd prefer _hanoz_ but _hanuuz_ is also OK.
I would transliterate the Urdu words in bold in this manner:
१) आईनः/आईना
२) निक़ाब

What about asking the moderators for opening this thread to Hindi too?


----------



## Sheikh_14

marrish said:


> Hello Kasrav,
> 
> This old thread may answer some of your questions, have a look at it:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1553836
> 
> The basic meaning of *fariGh* is that of being free from something or to be disengaged. This word is used as an adjective in Urdu, and forms compound verbs, indeed, e.g.:
> 
> _*fāriGh honā (-**se*), To be free (from), be clear (of); to be at leisure; to obtain an acquittance;—to cease (from), to finish, have done (with)._
> 
> For spare time there is an expression which incorporates the subject word: _faariGh awqaat_, as in:
> 
> فارغ اوقات میں مجھے شناوری کرنا پسند ہے _faariGh awqaat meN mujhe shinaavarii karnaa pasand hai_.
> 
> میں کام سے پانچ بجے کے بعد فارغ ہو جاءوں گا _meN kaam se paaNch baje ke ba3d faariGh ho jaa'uuN gaa.
> _
> Or even, as has been suggested in the old thread, one can conclude after a long conversation with someone:
> اس سے بات کرنا فضول ہے، یہ آدمی تو فارغ ہی ہے_! is se baat karnaa fuzuul hai, yih aadamii to faariGh hii hai!_



Detailed and precise, but why do most people colloquially pronunce it as Farik in their everyday conversations. Is it just one of those vulgar adulterations that the language has come to face and thus espoused due to currency?

As explained by Marrish sahib Fariigh is quite often used for someone you dont regard at all i.e. Uss chawal/fariigh insaan say baat karna hey aik bhaari kam hain.


----------



## Chhaatr

marrish said:


> For spare time there is an expression which incorporates the subject word: _faariGh awqaat_, as in:
> 
> فارغ اوقات میں مجھے شناوری کرنا پسند ہے _faariGh awqaat meN mujhe shinaavarii karnaa pasand hai_.



Is it completely wrong to say _faariGh waqt?_ Will it not mean spare time?


----------



## littlepond

lcfatima said:


> Would Hindi speakers generally use/understand faarigh? What would be a Hindi equivalent?



Most Hindi speakers wouldn't understand "faarigh", lcfatima jii. In Hindi, we could use "fursat" in both the primary meanings listed above: as in (1) bhai fursat kab milegi tumhe? and (2) us aalsi ko kaam se hi fursat de di gaii.

Meanwhile, I have a question. Can the word "faarigh" be used for, say, when a telephone is free (that is, no one is using it at the moment): can I say "ab telephone faarigh hai, aap iska istemaal kar sakte hain"?


----------



## Chhaatr

^ Interesting question littlepondjii.  In Hindii we say _phone khaalii hai_ but, like you, I too wonder whether Urdu speakers say phone _faariGh hai_ or _phone xaalii_ _hai_ or something else!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Chhaatr said:


> ^ Interesting question littlepondjii.  In Hindii we say _phone khaalii hai_ but, like you, I too wonder whether Urdu speakers say phone _faariGh hai_ or _phone xaalii_ _hai_ or something else!



Phone fariigh hain is far more common and seems apt in our dialect. You could say Khaali but you would get looks of oddly placing khaali in such a context. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sheikh_14

littlepond said:


> Most Hindi speakers wouldn't understand "faarigh", lcfatima jii. In Hindi, we could use "fursat" in both the primary meanings listed above: as in (1) bhai fursat kab milegi tumhe? and (2) us aalsi ko kaam se hi fursat de di gaii.
> 
> Meanwhile, I have a question. Can the word "faarigh" be used for, say, when a telephone is free (that is, no one is using it at the moment): can I say "ab telephone faarigh hai, aap iska istemaal kar sakte hain"?



One word Bilkul!


----------



## Chhaatr

bahut shukriyah, Sheikh_14 SaaHib!


----------



## marrish

Chhaatr said:


> Is it completely wrong to say _faariGh waqt?_ Will it not mean spare time?


_faariGh waqt_ is completely alright! Also _faraaGhat meN=_at leisure.



Chhaatr said:


> ^ Interesting question littlepondjii.  In Hindii we say _phone khaalii hai_ but, like you, I too wonder whether Urdu speakers say phone _faariGh hai_ or _phone xaalii_ _hai_ or something else!


_fon xaalii hae _can be also said but I would prefer _fon faariGh paRaa hae/fon faariGh hu'aa hae._


----------



## littlepond

Thanks a lot, Sheikh jii and marrish jii!


----------



## Qureshpor

littlepond said:


> [...] Meanwhile, I have a question. Can the word "faarigh" be used for, say, when a telephone is free (that is, no one is using it at the moment): can I say "ab telephone faarigh hai, aap iska istemaal kar sakte hain"?


A good question. To my ears, using "faariGh" for a telephone does n't quite ring true. It seems strange that we can qualify "vaqt" with "faariGh" but it does n't work with phone, at least for me.

I would say something like..

kyaa yih phone isti3maal meN to nahiiN?


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> I would say something like..
> 
> kyaa yih phone isti3maal meN to nahiiN?



Could not the above be used for a phone (temporarily) out of order as well?


----------



## Faylasoof

Sheikh_14 said:


> Phone fariigh hain is far more common and seems apt in our dialect. You could say Khaali but you would get looks of oddly placing khaali in such a context. Hope that helps.


I assume these are just typos (!) since we also say it in the singular and the word is _faariGh_, not_ fariiGH_: 

_fon faariGh hae _= _fon xaalii hae _= The phone is available. Both _faarigh_ and _xaalii_ can be used. 

_faariGH_ and _xaalii_ can be used interchangeably in many instances, e.g_. kamrah xaalii / faariGh hae _(= the room is available / free [for use]).

We also say: _aaj do baje skuul faarigh huwaa_ = The school finished at 2 today.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ shukriyah Faylasoof SaaHib. I did n't think "phone faariGh/xaalii hai" sounded right. Obviously, I was wrong in my thinking.


----------



## Faylasoof

Qureshpor said:


> ^ shukriyah Faylasoof SaaHib. I did n't think "phone faariGh/xaalii hai" sounded right. Obviously, I was wrong in my thinking.


 Yes, to the unaccustomed ear it can sound odd but we use _faariGh_ in many instances simply as a substitute for _xaalii_ but we also use it in the place of _furSat_ which, as you know QP SaaHib, _cannot_ be used in the examples I gave, i.e. _fon ko furSat hae / fon firSat se hae_ !

But we do say: _aaj woh faariGh hae / haiN = aaj usko / unko furSat hae / aaj woh furSat se hae / haiN_


----------



## littlepond

Faylasoof said:


> We also say: _aaj do baje skuul faarigh huwaa_ = The school finished at 2 today.



Thanks for more examples, Faylasoof jii. Could you please clarify from whose perspective the above can be said (the student's? the teacher's? that of the peon working there?)? To take an example, imagine a school works in two shifts with two different sets of students (say, primary in the morning and secondary ones later on): the morning shift gets over at 12 noon and the afternoon shift then begins and gets over at 6 pm. Can the primary student still say that his school "faarigh huaa" at 12, just because school is over for him, even though the school is still very much running till 6 pm? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Faylasoof

littlepond said:


> Thanks for more examples, Faylasoof jii. Could you please clarify from whose perspective the above can be said (the student's? the teacher's? that of the peon working there?)? To take an example, imagine a school works in two shifts with two different sets of students (say, primary in the morning and secondary ones later on): the morning shift gets over at 12 noon and the afternoon shift then begins and gets over at 6 pm. Can the primary student still say that his school "faarigh huaa" at 12, just because school is over for him, even though the school is still very much running till 6 pm? Thanks in advance!


 Littlepond jii, anyone can say this as long as you are talking of a time of day past the time _the school was scheduled to finish_, be it 12:00, 14:00 etc. Here _faarigh_ of course doesn't mean empty / available etc., it means the allotted time has past even though teachers and / or pupils may hang around for longer but they are not following the assigned schedule.

In the same way we say: _aaj do baje skuul *chhuuTaa*_ = _aaj do baje skuul *faariGh huwaa*_= _The school *finished* at two today_.

In a word no! If the _scheduled time _for the school to be over is 6 pm and one is following a time table, then you can't  say faariDh huwaa / chhuuTaa only before that time, i.e. the allotted time has to be over before you can use this expression.


----------



## littlepond

^ I think, Faylasoof jii, that you haven't understood my situation (which actually is a common situation in many places of the world, including in parts of India), since I seem to be getting a contradictory response in the above message: both yes and no. Let me explain again. The primary and secondary school are held in the same school building (and run by the same school management; the teachers and the principal, say, differ). The primary school students leave at noon - that is what is schedule for them: they are not bunking classes. But the school continues: since now the secondary students and staff take over. In that case, can the primary student use "faarigh"?

I also think that "skuul" can never "chhuT": it is the "bachchaa" who does the liberation ("chuuTnaa"). We say "barah baje skuul se chhuTTii ho jaati hai". Some also say "skuul kii chhuTTii", but I consider it wrong usage. Also, "mere bachche barah baje chhuTte hain". And so on. "skuul chhuTaa" for me would imply that school is a poor trapped student somewhere  and in fact, anyway, that would be completely wrong usage to me, regardless of how much it is used.


----------



## Chhaatr

Littlepond jii, pls check out the first line of the fourth para:

_chhae sitambar ko shaam ke chaar baje jab skuul chhuuTaa, to....._

http://aajtak.intoday.in/story/scho...-for-raping-4-year-old-studentq-1-741957.html

_yaqiinan is qism kaa isti3maal urdu meN bhii durust ho gaa_.


----------



## Faylasoof

Chhaatr said:


> Littlepond jii, pls check out the first line of the fourth para:
> 
> _chhae sitambar ko shaam ke chaar baje jab skuul chhuuTaa, to....._
> 
> http://aajtak.intoday.in/story/scho...-for-raping-4-year-old-studentq-1-741957.html
> 
> _yaqiinan is qism kaa isti3maal urdu meN bhii durust ho gaa_.


Chhaatr jii, I concurr with you: _skuul chhuuTaa _is indeed used in Urdu as I say in my earlier post, and by "we say" there I refer to urduu-goyaan / urduu boolne waale!



Faylasoof said:


> Littlepond jii, anyone can say this as long as you are talking of a time of day past the time _the school was scheduled to finish_, be it 12:00, 14:00 etc. Here _faarigh_ of course doesn't mean empty / available etc., it means the allotted time has past even though teachers and / or pupils may hang around for longer but they are not following the assigned schedule.
> 
> In the same way we say: _aaj do baje skuul *chhuuTaa*_ = _aaj do baje skuul *faariGh huwaa*_= _The school *finished* at two today_.
> 
> In a word no! If the _scheduled time _for the school to be over is 6 pm and one is following a time table, then you can't  say faariDh huwaa / chhuuTaa only before that time, i.e. the allotted time has to be over before you can use this expression.


----------



## Faylasoof

littlepond said:


> ^ I think, Faylasoof jii, that you haven't understood my situation (which actually is a common situation in many places of the world, including in parts of India), since I seem to be getting a contradictory response in the above message: both yes and no. Let me explain again. The primary and secondary school are held in the same school building (and run by the same school management; the teachers and the principal, say, differ). The primary school students leave at noon - that is what is schedule for them: they are not bunking classes. But the school continues: since now the secondary students and staff take over. In that case, can the primary student use "faarigh"?
> 
> I also think that "skuul" can never "chhuT": it is the "bachchaa" who does the liberation ("chuuTnaa"). We say "barah baje skuul se chhuTTii ho jaati hai". Some also say "skuul kii chhuTTii", but I consider it wrong usage. Also, "mere bachche barah baje chhuTte hain". And so on. "skuul chhuTaa" for me would imply that school is a poor trapped student somewhere  and in fact, anyway, that would be completely wrong usage to me, regardless of how much it is used.


 OK so littlepond jii the situation is a bit different to what I first thought. But if the primary school finishes early then we can still use faariGh honaa or chhuuTnaa _specifically referring to it_. Means we state: _aaj do baje bachchoN kaa skuul / ibtidaa'ii skuul faariGh huwaa / chhuuTaa.
_
Also, s_kuul chhuuTaa _is a common way of saying _the school finsihed. _Although I do note your point about the the implied meaning of "the school as a trap" but we are talking of _skuul kaa chhuuTnaa _rather than _bachchoN / Tulabaa _(=students) _kaa chhuuTnaa_.... but even this is used! Here is an example: _aaj tum ka'e baje skuul se chhuuTe?_ = At what time did you finish school today? / At what time did your school finish today?


----------



## littlepond

Chhaatr said:


> Littlepond jii, pls check out the first line of the fourth para:
> 
> _chhae sitambar ko shaam ke chaar baje jab skuul chhuuTaa, to....._
> 
> _yaqiinan is qism kaa isti3maal urdu meN bhii durust ho gaa_.



Chhatr jii, maine yeh to kabhi nahin kahaa ki yeh istemaal hotaa nahin hai. Lekin, mere anusaar, "skuul chhuTnaa" ekdam galat hai: bachche kahin se chhuTte hain, skuul nahin chhuTtaa. Yeh sirf merii rae hai, koi rul-vul nahin


----------



## littlepond

Faylasoof said:


> OK so littlepond jii the situation is a bit different to what I first thought. But if the primary school finishes early then we can still use faariGh honaa or chhuuTnaa _specifically referring to it_. Means we state: _aaj do baje bachchoN kaa skuul / ibtidaa'ii skuul faariGh huwaa / chhuuTaa._



Shukriya aur achchhii tarah samjhaane ke liye!


----------

